# NFL lockout in 2011?



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/columns/story?id=3288568&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab5pos3


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

i will have to remember to not auto renew NFLST that year 
well at least that is 3 seasons away so maybe it will get ironed
out beforehand....


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

According to a recent report (yesterday) from Chris Mortenson on the ESPN website,NFL owners might opt out of the existing labor agreement when they hold their next meetings next Tuesday in Atlanta according to league sources.More info at the following link.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3399645


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3401268


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The NFL officially notified its players union today that it will opt out of the current Collective Bargaining Agreement,which could lead to an uncapped year in 2010 and a possible lockout in 2011.The NFL had until November 2008 to opt out of the deal,but decided to do it early instead of waiting for the deadline.More info at the following links.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80868b78&template=without-video&confirm=true

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3404596


----------

